# Uvas Rd Driver found guilty for vehicular manslaughter...



## rsr1 (Dec 4, 2009)

From our local paper here, the driver was found guilty, in which her actions resulted in the death of Mr Bruce Finch at the intersection of Uvas and Little Uvas Rd. 

Be careful out there, I know there are many riders who ride that road. Last year, in addition to this unfortunate death, there were atleast 3 motorcycle deaths as well, atleast one including a car turning onto Uvas rd. 

article: http://www.gilroydispatch.com/news/...y-of-vehicular-manslaughter-in-cyclists-death


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've ridden in that exact spot countless times, I know it well, and I remember thinking when this happened that the only way she couldn't see the cyclist was if she didn't look or didn't care. And clearly she wasn't where she claimed to be. I wish they could have gone for a harsher charge, but it's a proper verdict.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I really like the Uvas loop because its so close to my house but there sure have been lots of bike and motorcycle accidents on that road. Sounds like Mrs. Campos was not exactly truthful about the accident either, hope the judge hands down the maximum sentence.


----------

